# O’Malley’s Mercantile Building By Eaglewings



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a heavy (30 lb) steel building with laser-cut plastic details. I was pleasantly surprised at the amount of trim supplied and the laser etched signage.
The metal roofing is an additional cost, but really adds to the appearance. The assembly was for the most part relatively straightforward, but did require a couple of phone calls to Dan Hoag. A couple of nice features of the building is the removable main roof and signage, the latter being something I will remove to minimize UV damage, when the railroad is not in operation.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought everything Dan made was assembled. If this is a kit, can you explain or show what it looks like as it comes? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, the building comes as a complete weldment except for the main roof. The doors, windows, vent, signs and storefronts are laser cut plastic and need to be painted and assembled. The metal roofing is aluminum sheet that I glued to the roof with black silicon adhesive. The metal parts are powder coated (grey E-coat). For an additional $235, I could have purchased the building completely assembled and painted.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jim, I understand completely. How are the storefronts attached? 

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Both fronts are glued in place with black silicon adhesive.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done Jim.... Detail is very good... 

Love the window detail with the etched glass look


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice looking building. Whats the cost of the participial kit? Later RJD


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

$535 less shipping


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW! 

Well, look very nice, but it should. 

Greg


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

They are nice buildings but i sure couldn't afford em.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

After 25 years of fighting Mother Nature, I decided it would be cheaper to have a few "permanent" buildings rather than constantly repairing or replacing a bunch of less durable buildings.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I totally agree. Problem is, im at the beginning of my 25 years with little kids and house payments.  I've seen alot of their work and like it all.


----------

